# Free Will Song????



## JoeRe4mer (Nov 12, 2007)

I saw this a while back but thought some of you may not have seen it yet... 

 

[video=youtube;IrczyFvkv8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrczyFvkv8Q[/video]


----------



## Devin (Nov 12, 2007)

I've seen it a few times before. It's so stereotypically lame that it almost seems like a spoof made by a bunch of Calvinists. I really wish it was.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 12, 2007)

"I give you freedom . . . is it 'yes' or 'no'?" Hmmmmmm.

*I Give You Freedom (The Whippoorwill Song)*

I set the boundries of the ocean vast, 
Carved out the mountains from the distant past, 
Moulded a man from the miry clay, 
Breathed in him life, but he went astray.

CHORUS: 
I own the cattle on a thousand hills, 
I write the music for the whippoorwills, 
Control the planets with their rocks and rills, 
But give you freedom to use your own will.

And if you want Me to, I’ll make you whole, 
I’ll only do it though’ if you say so. 
I’ll never force you, for I love you so, 
I give you freedom - Is it “yes” or “no”?

I hold the waters in My mighty hand 
Spread out the heavens with a single span, 
Make all creation tremble at My voice, 
But My own children come to Me by choice. 
(chorus)

Even the oxen knows the master’s stall, 
And sheep will recognize the shepherd’s call 
I could demand your love - I own you twice, 
But only willing love is worth the price! 
(chorus)

My holy word now I give to you, 
As a shining lamp to guide you through, 
My yoke is easy and My burden is light, 
Keep looking up, your Heavenly home’s in sight. 
(chorus)

If you really want to hear it done, Gayle Edward Russ's "Down Home" (2005) has it as cut #8. The Tillman Trio does the song with full orchestration in their album, "Grace for the Journey," cut #12.

My favorite part can be found in the words . . .

And if you want Me to, I’ll make you whole, 
I’ll only do it though’ if you say so. 
I’ll never force you, for I love you so, 
I give you freedom - Is it “yes” or “no”?

When you hear it said that baldly, it really makes those of us who are former Arminians cringe in red-faced embarrassment.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 12, 2007)

> It's so stereotypically lame that it almost seems like a spoof made by a bunch of Calvinists. I really wish it was.





I had to fight laughter it was so, so bad. You could almost use it with an Arminian to show him just how stupid the idea sounds.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 12, 2007)

JoeRe4mer said:


> I saw this a while back but* thought some of you may not have seen it yet...
> *
> 
> 
> YouTube - Free Will Song


Why would I want to?


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Nov 12, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> JoeRe4mer said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this a while back but* thought some of you may not have seen it yet...
> ...



Its a good case study in Arminian worship practices maybe?  

I can respect your point though.


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2007)

My heart breaks for these young men and women. It looks a lot like Pensacola Christian College. I went through a school similar to that and I am thankful that the Lord called me out of that error. May God be gracious to these young men and women and bring them out of error and into truth.


----------



## etexas (Nov 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> My heart breaks for these young men and women. It looks a lot like Pensacola Christian College. I went through a school similar to that and I am thankful that the Lord called me out of that error. May God be gracious to these young men and women and bring them out of error and into truth.


I was about to make a "smart-mouth" comment till I saw Bill's comment. I grew up Methodist.....so I sang a lot of free-will hymns. Bill is right it is sad. These are well meaning people....and they do feel that they honor Christ. Best approach....Pray that they may see the true teaching of Scripture.


----------



## Devin (Nov 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> My heart breaks for these young men and women. It looks a lot like Pensacola Christian College.



Indeed, I believe it is.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 29, 2007)

Does the next songs belongs to the same categori: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYzGMxGq9rM]YouTube - Rush - Free Will[/ame]


----------

